# What bit was Lisa Fredricson using?



## igglepop (4 August 2012)

As above.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (5 August 2012)

I think Lisen was using a double bridle or a combined double bridle , cant really rememver


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Ooh good luck Laura


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Its easy to think jes btv with his white blaze, oooh nive walk


----------



## Marydoll (7 August 2012)

Thats nice, typing while watching lol


----------

